# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anavar 25mg tabs????? real/fake???

## Billytk03z

I cant post the ugl but I purchased Anavar from a supposedly reliable source here in the US referred to me from a member on AR... The 25mg Anavar tabs are light orange in color, have no markings and are just a tad smaller than the Vasopro Ephedrine Tabs.........

There is no taste at all to them, I would say it has the texture of chalk when put in the mouth and chewed but has no taste......


Does anavar have a unique taste, feel or anything? can a full 25mg be put in a tiny pill like this? any help would be appreciated, I would really like to know what I am putting in my body!!

1st pic is a Vasopro Ephedrine tab 25mg compared with the suspect 25mg Anavar tab..
2nd pic is penny with 6 25mg Anavar tabs...

Ps.... I know the pics are not great but the color of the Anavar tab is light orange... 

I can PM the UGL and Source to determine if legit or not!
thanks billy

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

they didnt come in original packaging ?? how did they come, in a baggie?

----------


## Billytk03z

came packed in a white pill bottle... Ill pm you the source and ugl.... by the way my source said they would be loose tabs so it wasnt a suprise that they came in a plain white bottle....

----------


## oxymed

Im pretty sure i have same ones from same source and they are legit!

----------


## Billytk03z

> Im pretty sure i have same ones from same source and they are legit!



Are yours the same as the description I gave at the beginning of the thread....

----------


## G-1000

P.M me what brand there are and were you got them.

----------


## Billytk03z

sent you pm!!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

looks ok to me mate. I know the source in question and they have allways done me alright.

----------


## Billytk03z

Should there be some kind of taste at all to anavar ?

----------


## G-1000

no not realy

----------


## Billytk03z

I have been on 4 days at 100mg ed and I have no hardening or vascularity increase at all!

----------


## Getbig06

> I have been on 4 days at 100mg ed and I have no hardening or vascularity increase at all!



Dude 4 days? You got to give it a min... There is a reason people run it for 8 weeks.

----------


## Billytk03z

Ive read that as early as 3 days on legit var gear that vascularity and hardening should begin....

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Rome wasn't built in a day!! Give it some time man...

----------


## Billytk03z

PB, I will... Im gonna give a full 2 weeks to see what happens... I guess Im just excited this being my first cycle and I just want to make sure that my gear is legit...... I feel like a little kid on xmas morning, waiting... waiting.... waiting..... LOL  :Wink:  I look good being all natty I just cant wait to see how I get when im juicy!!!! LOL

----------


## youngbuck22

Billytk03 will you please pm me the UGL you got your var from

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> Billytk03 will you please pm me the UGL you got your var from



i hope thats not a roundabout source check from a member with ONE post...

----------


## thekaydense

> i hope thats not a roundabout source check from a member with ONE post...


lol 

how bout this 

"hey heres my address send me a bottle ill test em for you!!"

----------


## Billytk03z

Well, they are already tested.. I ran for 7 days and I hardened up like a mofo... My strenght increased pretty good too and Im running a low calorie diet..... my gear is definately legit... and var is the bomb......

----------


## shrpskn

> Billytk03 will you please pm me the UGL you got your var from


Source fishing is against the rules of this board.  :No No:  

Please read the rules:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=145582

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

SHRPSKN.... its taken care of....he wont get any source.

----------


## gabulldog6

I ordered Anavar for the first time and when reading the posts I see that most is orange/pinkish. I got blue squared ones with BP on one side and the number 10 on the other. Also got a piece of paper that has oxandrolon 10mg which I know is in anavar just want to make sure its legit. Came from Balkan Pharmaceuticals

----------


## Jalbie

Wow is this guy for real lol

----------


## wehoguy

I ordered some three weeks ago and haven't recieved anything and no answer anymore to emails , I hope it wasn't the same source.....

----------


## tcw

Takes 3-4 wks before you can see results from Var.

Be patient...

----------

